# Cooler Master Mastercase Racing, Porsche 917 Le Mans Tribute



## MonsterMawd (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm honored to be invited to share my Mastercase case mod with so many talented pc case modders worldwide. I'm creating a new case mod with Cooler Master's Mastercase 5 / Pro Mid Tower. "Mastercase Racing" will be the catalyst for new bolt-on accessories and modifications for this case by Mnpctech. The custom paint finish will be inspired race by Steve McQueen's GULF PORSCHE 917 from his 1971 movie, "Le Mans."






The MasterCase Mid Tower draws it's inspiration from Cooler Master's MasterConcept from 2016 CES. Cooler Master wants you to have absolute control over how your case looks and functions. You can adjust the exterior structure and it's look through a range of replacement panels and doors. Each choice changes the look of the exterior while giving you flexibility of the interior layout. Order a new Mastercase 5 or Pro from Newegg, *HERE*






The legendary PORSCHE 917 is the inspiration for the custom paint on this case mod. The 917 only raced for three seasons. It placed 1st in fourteen of the twenty one races it entered 1969 through 1971. The only Gulf Porsche 917 to win the 24 Hours of Le Mans was the one driven in Steve McQueen's "Le Mans" movie. His 917 from the movie was chassis # 022 and purchased in 1970, from the Porsche by Steve McQueen's movie production company, Solar Productions. It was also the company that would bring the movie "Le Mans" to the big screen. This is the car that McQueen's character, Michael Delaney, starts the race in, and "crashes" late in the race, "writing the car off." The car that was crashed was really a Lola T-70, painted and rebodied, to look like a 917. Many innovations in cinematography, were first tried in this movie. They even went so far, as to weld brackets to the front frame work of the 917, so they could mount a camera to shoot Steve, and the other drivers, in the cockpit. I'm debating about replacing the #22 with #5 to represent the Mastercase 5.






Display the hardware in your Cooler Master MasterCase Pro & 5 with the "Easy PC Mastercase Window Panel" It allows a full view inside your PC without any obstructions. "Easy PC Window Panel" is professionally laser cut from 1/8" thick 100% cast acrylic. It has embedded magnets to make installation and removal fast and easy. The window panel is the same size as the factory steel panel for the Cooler Master MasterCase Pro & 5.







The Mastercase 5 chassis and exterior parts before prepping them with Red Scotchbrite for our custom paint finish. I will be utilizing House of Kolor and PPG products.






Here is the hardware I'd like to use for the "Mastercase Racing" Gaming PC build, but my budget may have to be limited for another personal project. I'd love the INTEL Core i7-6700K 8M Skylake Quad-Core 4.0 GHz LGA 1151 91W processor to be our race car engine. My first choice of motherboard is GIGABYTE's GA-Z170X-SOC FORCE. It's touted as the ultimate Z170 "Super OverClock" solution from GIGABYTE. It also offers a vast array of user features that includes 22 phases of digital power, cool new OC Touch buttons, durable PCIe slots with metal trim. The SOC FORCE has a large heat sink layout with heat pipe dissipation system and water channel technology to incorporate hybrid cooling through air and liquid supply. This allows the VRMs and MOSFETs to stay cool under load when voltages are pushed high











Brad is applying final coat of Gulf Racing Orange paint, this was custom mixed from specs for the 1970 Porsche 917 race car from Steve McQueen's movie, "Le Mans" We applied this paint to the EK radiator and misc Mastercase accessories











[img=[URL]https://mnpctech.com/images/companies/3/gulf_porsche_9q_cooler_master_mastercase_gaming_pc_case_mod_mnpctech.jpg[/img]


























More to come soon!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2016)

Subbed for awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2016)

awwww yeah!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you for watching and commenting!

Porsche 917 inspired graphics are finished on the Cooler Master Mastercase 5 / Pro. Next stage is clearcoating everything.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 10, 2016)

The front I/O panel on the Cooler Master Mastercase 5 / Pro is a bit bland for this theme. I decided to modify it with something that looks more "race car" appropriate. I'll start with steel face plate and chose some switches and controls from Mnpctech that include a red "Fighter Pilot" with momentary toggle for Main Power. The reset will be blue anodized vandal resistant push. I also found a VDO brand 12 volt gauge from the center console of a Volkswagen Rabbit GTI. I'd love to find some mounting bezels for 5mm LEDs for Power &amp; HD activity.












The switches will be mounted with Mnpctech's billet vandal switch mounting plate. Here is all of the custom switch and toggle parts with links to their product pages. Mnpctech is the only source for "Military Pilot" Toggle switches modified for use with your custom PC. Fighter Pilot / Race Car Ignition Toggle Start with red cover, http://mnpctech.com/bulgin-modmytoy...ounting-plates-vandal-anti-resitant-lamptron/











Order blue vandal switch for your PC power or reset, http://mnpctech.com/bulgin-modmytoy...ounting-plates-vandal-anti-resitant-lamptron/

SPST (Push for Momentary, IP-67 rated, CMP #MP19S-F10, Flush Flat Button, Metal Body, SPST-NO, Push button switch. Mounts in a 3/4" hole. Contacts Rated 5A @ 110VAC, 5A @ 220VAC. Compression screw Terminals. VDE/CE listed, RoHS Compliant.<br>






Order Mnpctech Pro-Line Two switch mounting plate, http://mnpctech.com/bulgin-modmytoy...ounting-plates-vandal-anti-resitant-lamptron/


Mounting plate has 22mm hole and 16mm hole. It fits Bulgin, Delrin, Lamptron, and ModMyToy Vandal Resistant Switches. Machined by Mnpctech in 6061 billet aluminum. Length = 3.5" x Width = 1.5" x Thickness = 3/16" Bulgin Mounting Plate Includes: 4, 6/32 x 3/4"screws and nuts.






Replace your PC Power or PC Reset button with this Blue Anodized Vandal Resistant Switch. Made of Nickel Plated Brass.
























































Darkside 5mm pre-sleeved custom PC LEDS, http://mnpctech.com/pc-led-lights/





















The upper portion of the black base for the RED Toggle Switch will be shortened later.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## red_stapler (Mar 11, 2016)

Suggestion:

Flock the panel and apply embossed plastic labels (auf Deutsch!) for the button/switch:






I think that would better capture the aesthetic of the car.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 11, 2016)

Good call Red!

Parts laid out with final clear coat. Time to pop rivet!































Black Powdercoated 1/8" Pop Rivets, http://mnpctech.com/pc-mod-tools/pc-pop-rivets/


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 12, 2016)

GULF RACING theme Cooler Mastercase 6 / Pro Chassis assembled and ready for mounting EK XTX 360 radiator next.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 14, 2016)

The fans I'm using in this Cooler Master Mastercase 5 / Pro case mod are 120mm PROLIMATECH Ultra Sleek Vortex. Here is their product page, http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2722

This is 2nd time I've used these fans in custom build and love them. They're 15mm thick, so they can help you save space. Especially when mounting a radiator in the top panel which can block space to accessing DDR slots. I've painted the fan blades on these fans "GULF orange" to match our color theme. By request last year I created this DIY video guide to painting PC cooling fans.












I understand the thought of painting the blades on PC fans will raise concern with some people. I've done it on misc commissioned and personal builds for over decade and have yet to see any of those painted fans fail. I refrain from applying heavy coats which could throw off the balance of the blades, causing the fan bearings prematurely.






You can remove the fan blade hub by using a flat head screw driver to pop off the white retaining ring.






Next step is prepping the surface of the blades for primer base coat before we can apply the color coat.
















The blades were topped off with gloss enamel clear coat.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 15, 2016)

For anyone who either already owns or considering buying the Cooler Master Mastercase 5 / Pro, and also DIY liquid cools,  you may have pondered about the maximum radiator thickness allowed? Mounting a radiator inside the chassis you're only limited by how much you're willing to enlarge the factory radiator cut-out. I prefer to buy more internal space and mount my radiator between the chassis and the front bezel, I've outfitted mine with EK's XTX 360 that measures 64mm thick, but not without two compromises. You'll need to create a custom front grill for the bezel, as factory one will no longer fit. You also need trim the backside of the upper horizontal brace under the 5.25 bay location. 

Dimensions (LxWxH): 400x130x64mm 
Weight: Approx. 1496g
Liquid Capacity: Approx. 510 ml (17,25 fl oz)
FPI: 11
Fan installation: 12 x M3 threads on both sides each (for 3x120mm fan each) 
Pressure tested: 1bar


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 17, 2016)

For the EK 360 XTX Radiator I'll be using Nidec-Servo's Scythe Gentle Typhoon (Model# D122C). This fan has been regarded as the best static pressure optimized fan by DIY PC community since it's release in 2008. The original D122C is no longer made, but there is limited stock available at some online retailers. Last year the D122C Scythe GT fan was resurrected and manufactured as "Darkside Black Edition" by Dazmode. It's the same specs as the original, but now has Black fan blades. Many PC Modders including myself have painted these fans to fit the color schemes of our custom PC builds. I've been asked several times over the years how to remove the metal c-clip without losing or breaking it?*This is my DIY guide to removing and installing external retaining ring or c-clip. Like many others, I've also lost these tiny c-clips while learning the best technique for handling this task.

Nidec-Servo's Scythe Gentle Typhoon Factory Spec PDF link, http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C.pdf*
Speed: *2150RPM
Air performance : 68.8CFM
Nose: 34db (25cm from the fan, free air)
Power: 12VDC, 0.123A (0.63A peak max)
Operational voltage range: 5-12V (~900rpm-2150rpm)
Bearing: Ball
Expected life: 100000h/35c or 55000h/60c
Appearance: Full black
Dimensions: *119 x 119 x 25 mm / 4.68 x 4.68 x 0.98 in


WARNING:

Perform this task with Safety Glasses, the tiny Black metal retaining ring (c-clip) can and likely will pop off, so perform this task in a clean workspace, so you can find it. I suggest doing the work on a large white bed sheet and holding a large magnet near the fan hub as you remove and re-install the c-clip, to increase you're chances of not losing the c-clip. I haven't found a source for ordering replacement c-clips yet, but I'm still searching.







Here is my suggested Tools & Supplies

Safety Glasses (not pictured)
Heat Gun for removing the fan label. Hair Dryer on HIGH setting will work as well.
10" Wire Cable Tie
Large magnet (not pictured)
External Fixed-Tip Retaining Ring Pliers, http://www.saeproducts.com/retaining-ring-tool.html
Tweezers
Needle Nose Pliers
Super Glue (not pictured)











External Fixed-Tip Retaining Ring Pliers, http://www.saeproducts.com/retaining-ring-tool.html






The fan blade looks as if it would snap-on and off, but not the case.






We need to remove the back label to access the external metal c-clip on the fan shaft.






Swipe heat gun or hair dryer back and forth over the label.






Use the Tweezer to peel off the fan label.






Stick the fan label on a clean metal surface while you perform your work.






You will tie down the fan hub with this Twisty tie. The fan shaft has a retention spring inside. You need to compress this spring, so you can remove the metal c-clip. If you don't, it's almost a guarantee that the c-clip will fly off the shaft faster than a bullet.






Using Twisty tie to compress the fan hub spring, by tying down the hub to the fan frame.











Close ups of the Black metal c-clip inside the Scythe Gentle Typhoon.











Insert the two prongs of the Retaining Ring Plier inside the jaw of the c-clip.






If you have a large Magnet, Position it near the fan hub, just in case the c-clip pops off.











Holding the black metal c-clip in the Retaining Ring Plier.






You will widen the jaw of the c-clip and need to bend it back to it's original opening, so it maintains it's grip.






Hold the c-clip in the Tweezer while using a Needle Nose Plier to compress jaw of the c-clip.






Doing this will allow you to re-use the metal c-clip.






Here is the Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm Cooling fan dismantled, next step is choosing whether to apply the GULF Blue or Orange, or both colors?


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 19, 2016)

I debated about which color to paint the Scythe GTs for EK's 360 XTX Radiator. Decided to leave the fan blade hubs their factory grey and paint the frames GULF Blue, which works together and helps break up all of the orange.
















Clear coat applied


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 21, 2016)

Re-assembled the GTs yesterday with these replacement C-clip Retainer Rings that fit Gentle Typhoon fan axels, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...l-retaining-ring-or-c-clip-pliers-clone.html 
















I use two micro flat head screw drivers to snap the c-clip over the fan motor axle / shaft


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm in love.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you Solaris17.

EK's 360mm XTX radiator has convenient port on bottom for draining your loop. I'm using a Koolance Drain Valve with two of their swiveling 90 degree "snake" extensions.(Bitspower also makes a nice drain valve)  






Koolance Drain valve (4 way Splitter won't be used in this build)






I'm using two of these Koolance swiveling 90 degree "snake" extensions. The others were used in Origin PC build, http://mnpctech.com/genesis-the-evo...roject-with-origin-pc-genesis-full-tower.html











The two swiveling 90 degree "snake" extensions allow you to angle the drain valve under the Mastercase bezel and foot.






Having the drain valve outside of the chassis makes periodic maintenance of draining and refilling the liquid loop easy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2016)

Absolutely stunning. Cant wait to see the finished product in all its glory


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you Freedom! Only had few minutes yesterday to work on my build. Decided on Black wire fan grills for the GTs. I like the look. I guess some would call them "old school" when compared to vast array of fan grills available today, btw All of the machined aluminum parts for Deep Silver's Homefront: Revolution Gaming PC are getting finished, so I'm dividing workshop time between both builds. What a contrast lol, from "don't scratch the paint!" on "what is the best grit to score this finish"on Homefront.

I also swapped out the Black factory thumbscrews for Mastercase SSD trays to machined knurled silver aluminum.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 28, 2016)

I scored this Gigabyte OC Force Z87X MB from a friend and I'm watching Ebay for deal on Core i7, socket 1150 4790K 4.0 or 4770K 3.5, then I'll need to get a water block for the CPU. Still debating on GPU(s)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow, talk about a perfect color match!!!!! Awesome score on that board @MonsterMawd !!!!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 30, 2016)

Agreed, just need to score cpu and waterblock next, then onto GPU or GPUs, if budget allows


----------



## MonsterMawd (Apr 14, 2016)

My apologies for lack of updates! I had to take break from my personal build to finished this build for Corsair's booth at PAX East next weekend, http://mnpctech.com/corsair-380t-homefront-the-revolution-gaming-pc-case-mod-by-mnpctech.html


----------



## MonsterMawd (Apr 20, 2016)

Having your own small business makes it difficult to ever go anywhere and have FUN....lol...  I'm now juggling my time between my build and this one for Computex, http://mnpctech.com/deepcool-genome-gamerstorm-mid-tower-atx-gaming-case-review.html


----------



## MonsterMawd (May 21, 2016)

Finally finished the Deepcool GENOME PC for 2016 Computex, so I can back to my build (Yay!) I scored this new Bitspower Summit EF cpu waterblock cheap on Ebay, and I do like the smoked acrylic top. 











Cooler Master Mastercase 5 got a new front bezel grill laser cut from 1/8" thick Transparent Fluorescent Orange acrylic sheet


----------



## xvi (May 21, 2016)

MonsterMawd said:


> I scored this new Bitspower Summit EF cpu waterblock cheap on Ebay


Nice find! Been trying to score some inexpensive blocks myself.


----------



## Jack1n (May 21, 2016)

Wow looks great!


----------



## Devon68 (May 21, 2016)

That laser cut acrylic looks awesome. One time when I was making something similar I just drilled a bunch of holes but it didn't look as good as I wanted.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 9, 2016)

Ebay is great resource, Over the past 3 weeks Ive bought on 4790K for $225 shipped and $300 for reference GTX 980 on Ebay auctions. Fyi: Prices on used 980s are falling on Ebay as people upgrade to 1080s.  Thank you for being patient. I had to halt progress on my build to fulfill commitments for Computex. I have one more build to finish, and I'll back on the track with this one! 


Here is the PC I created for Deepcool's booth at Computex, http://mnpctech.com/deepcool-genome-gamerstorm-mid-tower-atx-gaming-case-review.html


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 15, 2016)

great work bill, will definitely be watching this one. this is easily one of my favorite color schemes, cant wait to see how the finished product looks.
also what color are you going to use for the liquid? hard line or regular tubing? what about neoprene tubing with some hose separators from jegs.







i used a set in my loop and it does at a bit of flare to the lines, here's an example:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 16, 2016)

2 DAYS uNTIL ENGiNE START!!!!! im PUMPED


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 17, 2016)

Excellent suggestion, Thank you.... It's killing me that I can't work on this


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 19, 2016)

You have a gift my man! Very cool!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2016)

that Porsche win holy shit!!!!!!! Felt bad for Toyota.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for being patient with me guys! and yes, ebay can be great resource!

The extended holiday has bought me some time to work on my build. I recently scored EK water block for the Gigabyte OC force motherboard. It directly cools Intel Z87 southbridge (PCH), PLX PEX 8474 PCIe lane splitter as well as power regulation (VRM / MOSFETs) module. This will also compliment the stainless steel liquid lines nicely.


----------



## revin (Jul 2, 2016)

Awesome looking with that water block on extremely sexy looking motherboard! This is an epic build!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> what about neoprene tubing with some hose separators from jegs.



That is a very cool idea @Arrakis+9 !!!

I'm sure that Summit Racing has tons of that kind of stuff. Heck, I'll have to check on that for the current build dedicated to @Kreij!

Yep, Summit has just the ticket!!

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/vpe-20619/overview/

I'm using 1/2" x 3/4" tubing so these will work perfect!!!!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 18, 2016)

So, finally back on it... and it hurt to make the 3/4" hole into the paint to route the 316 stainless steel pc liquid cooling tube from the front radiator, but it just makes sense this way. I need to pick-up a bottle of the GULF Blue paint, so I can touch up the exposed steel in the hole. I modified one of the INLET/OUTLET black rubber grommets from NZXT Phantom to finish the mid section hole. Last night I bent the first SS tube of the loop. The stainless steel compression fittings are my own design. I wanted fitting that discreet in size and matched the tubing.  




































Mnpctech Stainless Steel 1/2" OD Compression Hardline Fitting


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice to see you here Bill. It's shaping up to be another great build.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome!!!

Just a small update as my free time to work on this is getting more scarce. I've been bending the tubing and learning the ways of the Stainless Jedi. I love the look of stainless steel. It echos the fuel and brake lines on race cars, but has it's own learning curve. In retrospect, the scale of PC chassis is just too small for the 1-1/2" bends you get with the SS bending mandrels I've found.. Suppose I could go thicker wall and make custom mandrel, but I'll try 3/8" OD instead of 1/2" OD next time. 

Specs: Stainless T-304/304L, Seamless Tube, 0.5" x 0.035" x 0.43"


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 27, 2016)

yes that Stainless looks sexy.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 15, 2016)

I cut and bent the final piece of SS tubing yesterday. I really liked the challenge in using something different. I also like it's bright metallic finish. It doesn't absorb smudges, fingerprints, so maintenance it easy. The biggest advantage to using stainless for PC water cooling is it's corrosion resistant properties. It does require specialized tools that include a hacksaw with bi-metal cutting blade, hand files and deburr tool. You must deburr the edges of the tubing to avoid slicing into rubber o-rings for your compression fittings. It also requires a specialty bending tool, like a hand pipe or mandrel bender. I recommend the 600 series bender by Rigid Tool or Imperial brand tube benders, these are the lowest cost. Type of stainless tubing I used for my loop is T-304/304L, Seamless Tube in 0.5" x 0.035" x 0.43"

Tools & Supplies Used:

*RIGID 600 Series Tubing Bender
*Table Vise with Terry Cloth towel, to avoid scratching tubing.
*Micro Hand File
*Hacksaw with Bi-Metal Cutting Blade
*Table top grinder
*50 grit sand paper


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 16, 2016)

I also changed my mind about the UV Orange front grill, applied primer coat while debate about leaving it matte black? or painting it the GULF blue to match the case body?






Remember Mnpctech 120mm blow hole fan grill kit?....looks evocative a fuel filler cap ring, and will be mounted in the top window of the mastercase, http://mnpctech.com/cooler-master-mastercase/mastercase-top-window/


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 18, 2016)

Dressing up the 120mm Typhoon GT fan with machined overkill grill with Blue anodized washers for M3 screws, http://mnpctech.com/screws-anodized...-gold-ek-alphacool-hardwarelabs-corsair-xspc/






120mm machined aluminum Overkill Ring fan grill, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-cooling-fans-grills-custom/


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 19, 2016)

I thought I'd like the Matte Black, but think Gulf Blue would look better for the front honeycomb grill insert...


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 20, 2016)

Top blow hole exhaust fan grill, this reminded me of racing car fuel cap assembly, it's installed with 120mm Typhoon GT fan and M3 Blue anodized socket head washers, http://mnpctech.com/screws-anodized...warelabs-corsair-xspc/m3-socket-head-washers/

120mm top blow hole kit, http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-coo...kit/120mm-billet-fan-grill-blow-hole-kit.html


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 5, 2016)

Milling billet cable combs for the 24 pin ATX cable


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 9, 2016)

MonsterMawd said:


> Milling billet cable combs for the 24 pin ATX cable




would you consider doing any custom requests for some more unique combs in a different size OD?


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2016)

I can't wait to see how this turns out. My dad was a big Steve McQueen fan and probably the only time I've heard him speak fondly of Porsche was about this car.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 10, 2016)

top notch work.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 13, 2016)

I want to live up to fan expectations, while bringing it my own twist, which is the challenge I gave myself

Starting scuffing gpu waterblock covers and taping in preparation for GULF Blue finish. These covers are Black Acetal Koolance GTX 980s waterblocks are on sale for $69 each

I'll also be painting bridge, and backplates...


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 16, 2016)

Finished painting the video card waterblocks, bridges, and backplates with Porsche 917 GULF Racing Factory Blue Paint. 

Dismantled GTX 980 Koolance Waterblocks






Basecoat Primer on Koolance GTX 980 waterblock





Basecoat Primer on Koolance GTX 980 waterblock Bridge





Porsche 917 GULF Racing Factory Blue Paint 





Koolance GTX 980 waterblocks with Porsche 917 GULF Racing Factory Blue Paint


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 17, 2016)

Koolance waterblocks re-assembled with painted backplates


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for watching and commenting! I re-sprayed the front bezel grill to match the case.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 22, 2016)

Decided on dual serial for the SLI bridge so I had to cut and bend new SS tubing segments for entering and exiting the GPU blocks. Here is the Koolance SLI Bridge, GTX Backplate and Blocks


----------



## MonsterMawd (Sep 26, 2016)

On Saturday I received my DDR sticks, 32GB of Corsair Vengeance. The sticks were Black, so I hit local home improvement store and found a great aerosol substitute paint for the Porsche Gulf Racing Blue, it's Harbor Blue enamel paint by Rustoleum. I'm using these to create a DIY video guide to painting DDR heat spreaders, too!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Oct 1, 2016)

DDR heat spreaders are finished, Video Guide Link for Taking Apart & Painting DDR


----------



## MonsterMawd (Nov 2, 2016)

A friend referred me to Ensourced for custom paracord cable sleeving and extension cables. I'm really impressed with the quality and price. I thought I'd go with a color that accents the Stainless Tubing, so I bought these three variations of Grey.... Hmmm  






8 pin GPU Paracord individually sleeved cable in "Smoked Grey"






"Charcoal Grey" paracord






"Graphite Grey" paracord


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 2, 2016)

MonsterMawd said:


> Decided on dual serial for the SLI bridge so I had to cut and bend new SS tubing segments for entering and exiting the GPU blocks. Here is the Koolance SLI Bridge, GTX Backplate and Blocks


The finished build with piping in place shows it connected differently, and wont be as efficient as it flows immediately in one port, then out the adjacent port.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2016)

I personally like the "smoked Grey" vs the others. I think it looks more like a metallic product than the others and matches the tubing much better.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I personally like the "smoked Grey" vs the others. I think it looks more like a metallic product than the others and matches the tubing much better.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm voting for the Graphite Grey.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you!! Finally back from other commitments and got to fill the loop last night for leak testing. Only remaining items on to-do-list are connecting all of the cables, installing SSD and Operating System.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 13, 2016)

Steve would be proud.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Dec 24, 2016)

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR 2017 TECHPOWERUP!

@thesmokingman, Thank you for kind words!

....2016 was a crazy time for me. My personal stuff always gets shelved. Along with the AMD Radeon Tank, I had to finish this ROGUE ONE Corsair 600C for CES here, https://mnpctech.com/rogue-one-k-2so-toy-600c-corsair-gaming-pc.html


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jan 6, 2017)

Back at the workbench today...finally hahaha, what a crazy month... anywho, I created a PSU shroud for my Cooler Master Mastercase 5 build. It's made from 1/8" thick cast acrylic with embedded magnets I found on ebay, I drilled holes and glued on two legs with weld-on acrylic cement for easy on/off installation. Next step is painting the shroud gulf racing blue and draping over the orange stripe onto the shroud.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok, so Slow progress is better than no progress.. ha! Found time this week to get the Mastercase PSU shroud painted to match the chassis. Here is the plate with and without the gulk racing stripe and just after applying the gloss clear coat


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2017)

This is my favorite one. No doubt.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you for watching and commenting! I'm looking for GULF pin to mount over the LED, so it's illuminated from behind. Here is some of the progress photos of my SLI bridge mod over the weekend. Replace green nvidia logo with transparent orange acrylic window,


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jan 24, 2017)

Posted video of my SLI Bridge mod and magnetic PSU cover for my Cooler Master Mastercase build


----------



## MonsterMawd (Feb 16, 2017)

EEL Ambiense & Noobas4rus got me really interested in customizing mech keyboards after we did this Keyboard Modding Hangout, 










EEL suggested a good mech KB that allowed custom keycaps for my Mastercase Racing 5 gaming PC setup, I've given my Qisan Magicforce "Blue ICE Crystal" 108-Key Mechanical Gaming Keyboard custom keycaps that compliment my GULF RACING Porsche 917 theme.

The Magicforce Mechanical keyboard utilizes GATERON black key switches. It's really nice deal for $69.99, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HGDKJK4/?tag=tec06d-20






EEL helped me with the layout for the gulf racing theme custom key cap order, $53.75 shipped from from WASD, http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/






Shift key was replaced with STICK SHIFT,
Escape = PIT
Backspace key = PADDOCK
Windows key = GULF OIL logo
Function key is number 5, for Mastercase 5 racing.


----------



## CM Modding (Feb 20, 2017)

I have seen this mod around the internet so many times and I love it. For some reason it was never added to the CM gallery. Email us at mod@coolermaster.com.tw so we can get it added. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 20, 2017)

There's so much attention to detail man, its awesome.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Feb 25, 2017)

@CM Modding

You can chose whatever photos and refer everyone to my worklog in your own forum here, http://community.coolermaster.com/t...astercase-racing-porsche-917-le-mans-tribute/

@smokingman, Thank you, we're almost to the finish line!!! (sigh)

I've decided on the Cougar 700M Mouse. Designed for Cougar by CRE8 Design. I love the aluminum frame and height adjustable palm rest. I'm debating on color theme, maybe Blue with Orange highlights...

COUGAR 700M, http://cougargaming.com/us/ph/products/mice/700m/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 28, 2017)

No way go Orange base with Blue lights!


----------



## silapakorn (Feb 28, 2017)

I kinda hope that the numpad 5 key would have the number five on it.


----------



## CM Modding (Mar 1, 2017)

MonsterMawd said:


> @CM Modding
> 
> You can chose whatever photos and refer everyone to my worklog in your own forum here, http://community.coolermaster.com/t...astercase-racing-porsche-917-le-mans-tribute/
> 
> ...


Ok. I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Mar 11, 2017)

Side panel finished, posted my video as World's fastest PC side panel installation?! Hahahaha


----------



## MonsterMawd (May 1, 2017)

Thank you to these modders, Mosquito, Insolent Gnome, ToddK, and Noobas4rus for Beta testing my Overkill compression fittings.


----------



## Termi (May 16, 2017)

Absolutely a great case. I love it


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 9, 2017)

well, personal projects always get shelved when i get busy  (sigh)


----------



## v12dock (Jun 9, 2017)

I never comment on these, but this build is too top notch not to.


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jun 20, 2017)

Finally done and coincidentally Porsche just won Le Mans! I take that as good sign for 2017. Thank you to everyone who followed this build!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2017)

and Porsche just won! Top notch in everyway!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 21, 2017)

Turned out absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Komshija (Jun 21, 2017)

Very nice project. The only thing that's missing is Porsche badge.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 21, 2017)

This looks brilliant, amazing job. Cheers!


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you!!!  I had to wait till family was out of town to concentrate on re-organizing my new desk. I had bought two HP 27" Zdisplay monitors off Ebay 1.5 yrs ago in anticipation of getting this build finished. At some point I post photo of my workstation


----------



## MonsterMawd (Jul 14, 2017)

This project has lead to many new online friendships. I was invited by group a guys on FB who build Laser 917 kit cars on (VW powered chassis) One of them introduced me recently to Sandro Garbo, the artist and author of "Steve McQueen in Le Mans" a graphic novel inspired by the movie. http://mcqueenlemans.com/

LOVE this style of illustration, You can order it here, https://www.amazon.com/dp/3952470910/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## lorraine walsh (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow man that is just impressive.


----------

